# Greetings from, The Baron!!!



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyway... Hello, cat lovers.

I joined the forum to ask some questions about, well, cats, but then I found that I needed to introduce myself beforehand, so here I am doing just that.

I am an eighteen-year-old animal enthusiast and have been since I was a tot. I have rehabilitated/saved/healed all sorts of animals from about age six and on, though mainly farm animals now that I'm living and working on my new, fixer-upper family farm. Apart from that, I am a writer, artist, baker, horse rider, video gamer, adventurer, hunter, farmer, and pretty much a jack-of-all-trades, although I'm working to master a number of them. 

On my farm, I have four rescue cats (I literally rescued two of them, as in with my bare hands), two dogs (one big- a mutt with one blue one brown eye, and one little- an old pug), three rescue horses and one mini donkey, ten pigs (rescued in a way, though they won't be for too long :wink, two (pet-ish) pygmy goats, and at least fifty assorted chickens, turkeys, and guineas hens. Everything is free-range, pastured, organic and so on, and as it's winter, I am growing barley fodder for everyone.

So, hello everyone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Baron!
Hmmm...you don't happen to be a follower of 'Into the Wasteland' do you?!
That's quite a large collection of critters! And I'm sure they keep you hopping!
Welcome aboard!
Sharon


----------



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey Sharon,

A follower? The Baron is never a follower! *clears throat* I'm not sure, but I may be, as I'm on a lot of sites and stuff. Why do you ask? Do I have an imposture of copycat somewhere? 
They are quite a lot of work, and yes, they keep me hopping. All. Of. The. Time. And sometimes a little too much! But I love them, even the ones I eat, and I wouldn't give it up for anything. 

Thanks for the warm welcome,
Valen


----------



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

Update: I'm nineteen now! Not that it really matters on a cat-chat forum... Still... Just saying...


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Happy birthday! 

No, no, it matters... you see, on a cat forum, it's important to know that we have fresh, young blood coming in... it's the only way we crazy cat-ladies stay alive, with infusions of fresh energy from young cat-lovers... 

...

...I'm only 33 myself XD


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday! And I am very impressed with all that you do for animals. I admit, I have passed my "crazy cat lady" cat fascination onto my two daughters, who are 17 and 22 and already worthy of the title crazy cat lady


----------



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks, Lakota.

Aww, so I'm the new, lucky-duck that gets to keep all you cat-ladies company? Well, it shall be my pleasure!

Anyway, 33 is no where near old. You're still a spring-kitten.


----------



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

howsefrau32 said:


> Happy Birthday! And I am very impressed with all that you do for animals. I admit, I have passed my "crazy cat lady" cat fascination onto my two daughters, who are 17 and 22 and already worthy of the title crazy cat lady


Thanks. It's a lot, but it's really rewording, especially when you have animals that don't mind perching on your shoulder or getting hugged. I have a turkey that seeks me out so she can be carried around!

Lol. That's cool, you have officially contributed to a new generation of cat enthusiasts.  
I wish my sister was worthy of it too, as, though she loves cats, I do all the work for them. Well, apart from the litter boxes. Hehe...


----------



## The Baron (Jan 20, 2016)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks, Jet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A Belated Happy Birthday Valen!
Sharon


----------

